# JLove - What is Vaping



## DoubleD (4/10/14)

JLove explains what vaping is....I think....I'll have to watch it again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

I'm sorry I couldn't focus on a word she said. And I watched it twice! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/14)

What's she talking about again?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/10/14)

I watched it again. I think I bought whatever she selling and may have offered to pay double. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/14)

I get as far as her saying she vapes water and then the sound goes all fuzzy..

EDIT: If that's what vaping water does, I've been selling the wrong liquids ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (4/10/14)

Ye I still don't know what is vaping. . . Need to watch it a few times to understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/10/14)

Being a noob vaper myself, I watched it a few times and still could not understand a thing. I tried to do lip reading but since I'm a noob at that as well, for some inexplicable reason, I kept losing the thread after the first syllable.

I think I should watch it a few times more with the volume turned up. Would that help ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (4/10/14)

To all those non believers, this is proof how healthy vaping is for the lungs. I bet with that pair she will suck a dent in a Kayfun

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

her hearts in the right place, i hope? because i'm getting "blah, blah, blah"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

I started enjoying the video much more once I muted it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

I mean, in all seriousness, that there is a walking talking impairment of ones faculties.


----------



## Cliff (9/10/14)

How appropriate that @DoubleD posted this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/14)

I think some of her first words are "I think half my head is cut off".She knows no one is looking up there,and anyway I think only half the head works!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/10/14)

all i got was bla bla bla


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

Cliff said:


> How appropriate that @DoubleD posted this


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/10/14)

Lol, you guys


----------

